# Chronic loose stool and pain



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi,

I'm suffering from severe stomach pain (moves location, sometimes upper, sometimes central) and loose stool (like oatmeal texture - sorry!) every morning.

I've been having trouble with my bms since November. I was diagnosed with an anal fissure in September, and was on morphine on and off from that time until now. The longest I took it was three weeks at a time daily, but did not take it for three months leading up to my fissure surgery in April 4th. I then took it again for about a week and a half, and not since.

In December I also had a colonoscopy and did a round of flagyl (my doctor thought I must have a parasitic infection we could not find causing the chronic loose stool).

I have since had several stool tests, blood work, endoscopy and colonoscopy which all tested negative for anything including h pylori.

The only time I ever have solid stools is when taking morphine. I am on amytriptiline 10 mg nightly, take tuzen probiotic, gas x tablets, pepto bismol, and ibgard peppermint capsules.

I have tried adding soluble fibre but it wreaks havoc on my stomach pain. I am dairy, gluten and FODMAP free.

I never had this problem before November. It's very tiring and the constant loose stools are making my sore butt even more sore.

I want to clarify that I don't really have diarrhea. I normally wake up feeling ok, have 2-3 loose bowel movements in a row, and then don't go until the next day. The pain builds over the day and is relieved in the morning. I try and get as much exercise and water as possible and am eating constipating foods.

Is there any way I can firm up my bowel movements without causing constipation?

Has anyone tried normacol fibre? After my experience with psyllium (metamucil) I'm hesitant to add any fibre supplement, I really can't take more pain!

I do see a gastro and unfortunately he has just dropped me as a patient right before my next appointment. Not a very nice man, and now I will likely have to wait months to see another (I'm in Canada).

Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

My IBS started out similar. Not always diarrhea every day but several bm's in the morning that were loose. Doctors will push fiber, tell you to reduce stress and maybe give you meds to supposedly help the symptoms. In all my research I have not heard a story of anyone who got medication that it helped them get rid of their IBS. The stories always go "I felt good for awhile and now it is not working."

A naturopath is more likely to help find the cause of your issues. I imagine they may be out of pocket expense in Canada, but might be worth trying if you can afford it.

There are other diets to try besides FODMAP. The Candida diet with anti-fungals, and the SCD diet. (.http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/) Some people have also reported success with a ketosis diet.

Keep researching and readin on your own. Hopefully you will eventually find what helps you. The Candida diet followed by SCD has been helping me but I am still on the journey. I am about 90% better but my diet is too limited so I continue to press on.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I would try adding caltrate. It may or may not help but it's pretty harmless. For me it does help make my stools a little more well formed and i have ibs pretty bad.

Another thought is that your body may just need a little more time to adjust without morphine. Since it is a constipating drug, when you remove the drug especially after taking it for months like you have, sometimes your body needs time to adjust.


----------



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm planning on seeing a dietician again (I have before). And Caltrate gave me horrible gas pains! I wish it didn't because it may work.

I didn't take morphine for over 3 months and saw no improvement...I just can't figure out why I'm having so much pain. It seems worst in the evening especially after eating. If I don't eat it doesn't feel great but is not as bad.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I also have the worst pain and nausea after my evening meal. I think it is just because my body doesn't like having food in it at all and once i get three meals inside my body starts to reject the notion of digestion. I haven't found any other explanation for it.


----------



## Island20 (May 10, 2017)

I can relate!! I'm so tired of the IBS-D I call them blow out days until I take Imodium and need to tell my doctor when I see her in the next week. I find eating certain foods makes it worse I am wondering how to get vegetables as I've totally given up broccoli, cauliflower, etc. and have always eaten veggies. I almost never the leave the house when it's really bad and sore butt is right!! I think the pizza I ate the other day really did me in and then some chocolate I ate and half of a soda and decaf coffee. I am fighting giving these things up but need to feel better. I also have a seizure disorder so can't take many of the meds and can' take fiber supplement with meds. One of my seizure meds actually causes diarrhea and I have to keep taking it. This has been going on for years and it is only getting worse. So nice to have found this site for support. I am so frustrated!! Thanks for listening.


----------



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi -
Just an update, my dietician and new gp have both recomended a low carbohydrate diet. They suscpect SIBO is a culprit and I have a test for it tomorrow.

Maybe a similar diet could help you? Specifically I'm going to try one called the biphasic SIBO diet along with no fodmaps. Very very limited but it is a three month protocol to get rid of the ibs.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--glad you are getting tested for sibo tomorrow. hopefully you're on your way to getting some answers and hopefully the new diet will help you.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

It's important for people experiencing abdominal pain and diarrhea to stay hydrated. Drink plenty of clear liquids, such as water, juice, and broth. Avoid caffeine and alcohol.


----------



## GilmoreGirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm working gradually into the diet and haven't seen much improvement yet. I'm finding it difficult to follow 100%...since I don't digest most veggies well, I'm stuck with basically eggs and meat which is not a treat. So now I'm including a vegan protein powder (sweetened with stevia only), lactose free Greek yogurt, and almond flour zucchini muffins in addition to meat and eggs. I think that's ok - if SIBO is a problem, I expect I should see some improvement as my carb intake is about 80% reduced lol.

And just to add - I don't necessarily have diarrhea (actually more constipation due to the pelvic floor issues) but I have "diarrhea type" loose stools, never a solid bm.


----------

